# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux En Ligne] Tournoi Highlander sur TF2 organisé par la communauté

## Largeman

Vous ne savez pas quoi faire de vos soirées ? Vous vous embêtez durant ces courtes et grises journées d'hiver ? Rejoignez les Highlanders CPC !
Les Highlanders CPC c'est une équipe motivée et prête à vous accueillir dans les meilleures conditions pour vous offrir un service de qualité dans la bonne humeur et la déconne.

Plus précisément, et un peu plus sérieusement aussi, nous entamons aujourd'hui les inscriptions pour le second tournoi Highlander CPC sur Team Fortress 2. Le premier du nom s'est terminé il y a de cela quelques semaines avec l'écrasante victoire de la SevenTeam. Bravo à eux et aux cinq autres équipes qui n'ont pas déméritées !

Comme mentionné plus haut, il s'agit maintenant de mettre en place le second tournoi Highlander organisé par la communauté peuplant le forum de ce site scandaleux. Le principe: jouer des parties de TF2 (ça, si vous l'aviez pas encore compris...) où s'affrontent deux équipes de 9 joueurs, chaque classe n'étant donc représentée qu'une seule fois. Ce qui donne à chaque joueur une importance supplémentaire dans son rôle pour l'équipe et aboutit à des parties endiablées.
Tout cela se déroule sous la forme d'un tournoi, ce qui permet à chaque équipe d'apprendre à se connaître, de créer un vrai groupe et plus si affinités...

Tout cela vous sera plus clairement explicité sur le site dédié au tournoi, où il faudra vous inscrire pour participer. Aucune limitation n'est mise en place, tout le monde est le bienvenu, alors rejoignez-nous!

Un dernier mot pour remercier chaleureusement l'ami canard HiJopr qui a monté ce site de ses petites mains rien que pour nous.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Foxone

Funcky !

----------


## Manath

Youhou, si jamais vous cherchez un noob qui court devant pour attirer l'autre équipe, contactez moi !  ::P:

----------


## Pimûsu

Je vois que les règles c'est pour bientôt.

Faut prévoir un paquet de tam...  ::sad::  oué je suis déjà sorti....

En tout cas, ca me donnerait presque envie d'acheter le jeu !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et bien sûr, la ConsPiraCy ne sera pas dissoute.
Enfin, pourquoi je me borne à écrire ce qui est évidence même ?

----------


## Acteon

Bonne ambiance garantie  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ok c'est bon inscription faite et y'a du beau monde.

----------


## Adramelek

Inscription faite. Y'a plus qu'à ...

----------


## Darkfire8

Salut !
Dites ca correspond à quoi exactement "mercenaire"?
Et sinon quelles sont les dispos requises pour le tournoi? Je veux dire, combien de soir, vers quel heure etc?

Et sinon je me suis inscrit, mais quand je veux ajouter un avatar il me dit que mon pseudo doit faire 6 caractères...
Alors que l'actuel n'en à que 5 ...

----------


## Reizz

Chouette un tournoi fun et bigarré !

Je me suis inscrit.

Merci pour ce beau site.

----------


## syphilys

Et voilà inscrit. Par contre, laisser un petit message en disant laquelle des deux classes est plus maitriser rajouterait en perfection!  ::):  (même si j'ai conscience que du coup ça rajoute du temps d'organisation en plus)

----------


## Largeman

> Salut !
> Dites ca correspond à quoi exactement "mercenaire"?
> Et sinon quelles sont les dispos requises pour le tournoi? Je veux dire, combien de soir, vers quel heure etc?


Les équipes seront composées de 14/15 joueurs, donc il faut des mercenaires pour les soirs où il manque quelqu'un au dernier moment. Mais il ne faudrait pas non plus 10-20% de mercenaires car autrement ils ne joueront quasiment aucun match.

Donc c'est vraiment si vous êtes très peu dispo (seulement un soir ou deux par semaine).

----------


## Basique

Inscrit !
Mais c'est vrai que ça manque un choix de sa classe favorite... C'est quoi cette organisation là  :tired:

----------


## Ketzeur

Hop inscrit aussi  :;):  
par contre sa lag un poil le petit site du Higlander.

ps: la 7team sera dissoute?

----------


## Mark Havel

Cela serait bien que l'on sache un peu plus précisément quand ça se passe, comment, où, de quelle heure à quelle heure. Ça m'intéresse, mais j'aimerais savoir combien de temps je suis sensé y accorder si je me lance. Sinon, l'idée m'a l'air fort intéressante.

Ok, bon donc les gens, lisez attentivement le site web, c'est marqué que l'on a jusqu'au premier janvier pour s'inscrire en tant que joueur, après quoi c'est mercenaire uniquement. Ensuite, selon le nombre d'inscrits, la forme du tournoi sera déterminée et il pourra durer jusqu'à deux mois. C'est déjà un bon début  ::): .

En tous cas, chapeau pour le site web, une petite merveille ergonomique de web 2.0.

----------


## Ördek

Han! Un tournoi TF2! Je DOIS particicper!  :Bave: 
 Mais avant de m'inscrire, je repose la question qui tue : c'est quoi la disponibilité demandée? Et surtout, qui voudrait bien de moi dans son équipe? (j'aime à croire que je suis assez bon en soldier et en medic)

----------


## DrV0dka

Comme les horaires ne sont pas dispo, je me suis inscrit en mercenaire, histoire de remplacer l'un ou l'autre au cas ou...

Bonne initiative en tout cas !

----------


## Largeman

> Hop inscrit aussi  
> par contre sa lag un poil le petit site du Higlander.
> 
> ps: la 7team sera dissoute?


Oui on repart de zéro, donc les anciennes équipes ne seront pas reprises.  ::sad:: 




> Cela serait bien que l'on sache un peu plus précisément quand ça se passe, comment, où, de quelle heure à quelle heure. Ça m'intéresse, mais j'aimerais savoir combien de temps je suis sensé y accorder si je me lance. Sinon, l'idée m'a l'air fort intéressante.
> 
> Ok, bon donc les gens, lisez attentivement le site web, c'est marqué que l'on a jusqu'au premier janvier pour s'inscrire en tant que joueur, après quoi c'est mercenaire uniquement. Ensuite, selon le nombre d'inscrits, la forme du tournoi sera déterminée et il pourra durer jusqu'à deux mois. C'est déjà un bon début .
> 
> En tous cas, chapeau pour le site web, une petite merveille ergonomique de web 2.0.


Voilà tu as répondu a tes propres questions, c'est dit dans cette news: si vous voulez plus d'infos rendez vous sur http://www.highlander-cpc.com !




> Han! Un tournoi TF2! Je DOIS particicper! 
>  Mais avant de m'inscrire, je repose la question qui tue : c'est quoi la disponibilité demandée? Et surtout, qui voudrait bien de moi dans son équipe? (j'aime à croire que je suis assez bon en soldier et en medic)


Il faut simplement être disponible 3-4 soirs par semaine. Les équipes comportant beaucoup de joueurs, cela suffira.

D'ailleurs beaucoup de joueurs s'inscrivent en mercenaire, plus il y en aura moins ils joueront...  ::|:

----------


## Sao

De toutes façons pas la peine de se faire d'illusion ça va encore finir aux dés tout ça.

----------


## Boitameuh

Très beau boulot HiJopr !

----------


## Zepolak

L'idée me plaît terriblement, surtout parce que ça parle de tournoi mais ça parle pas d'avoir besoin d'avoir un bon niveau.

Seulement, y a juste un point sur lequel je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir vu des détails sur le site : quelles semaines/mois cela se passerait-il. Après Janvier, ok, mais plus précisément ?

----------


## Roland Flure

La Team Rocket peut participer ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Largeman

> L'idée me plaît terriblement, surtout parce que ça parle de tournoi mais ça parle pas d'avoir besoin d'avoir un bon niveau.
> 
> Seulement, y a juste un point sur lequel je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir vu des détails sur le site : quelles semaines/mois cela se passerait-il. Après Janvier, ok, mais plus précisément ?


Le tournoi devrait se jouer entre début Janvier et fin Février. C'est pour ça que le format du tournoi n'est pas encore tout à fait défini, car je pense que s'il devait durer plus d'un 1mois et demi - deux mois la motivation va redescendre.  ::): 




> La Team Rocket peut participer ?


T'as pas lu la news sur Highlander CPC toi...  ::rolleyes::   :tired:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Oui on repart de zéro, donc les anciennes équipes ne seront pas reprises.


Sauf la ConsPiraCy, mais c'est une évidence.




> La Team Rocket peut participer ?


C'est pas l'équipe qui a ragequit au bout de 2 jours ça ?  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 22h39 ----------




> la motivation va redescendre.


Excepté celle de la ConsPiraCy, mais c'est une évidence.

----------


## Roland Flure

> T'as pas lu la news sur Highlander CPC toi...


En effet.
Y'a quelqu'un qui les lit ses news ?




> C'est pas l'équipe qui a ragequit au bout de 2 jours ça ?


T'as pas un article à écrire sur la main de Thierry Henry toi ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je me suis fait griller par Pierre Ménès.

----------


## infamous511

De belles soirées en perspective!! Bravo pour l'organisation (c toujours mieux de féliciter avant) et le site. Ca va canarder.

----------


## Vader_666

J'ai trouvé la news !  ::lol:: 

Je me suis inscrit  :;): 

Encore bravo pour le site  :;):

----------


## loulou de pomerany

C'est bon je suis inscrit, plus qu'a espérer que mon équipe ne laissera pas pas tomber (m'enfin les vacances c'est toujours un peu comme ça).

----------


## Black Elf 01

Ce tournoi est un scandale §

On est obligé de mettre que 2 classes jouées ? Comment on fait si on est tellement exceptionnel qu'on peut jouer toutes les classes et faire une team à soi tout seul ?

Et dans le niveau demandé, y a pas "pgm", je m'insurge, on va les mettre où Wobak et Droso ?  ::P: 

Sinon, plusieurs questions d'ordre technique :
Est-ce que les joueurs qui ont été bannis du précédent highlander pourront jouer celui-ci ? (Vous voyez tous de qui je veux parler  :tired:  )
Est-ce que si on se met dans ton équipe on va encore gagner ?
Est-ce qu'on sera encore obligés de se trainer des noms complètement débiles ?  ::wub::

----------


## Kami93

Je me replongerais bien sur TF2 pour le coup, qui veut d'un medic bien docile ?  :B):

----------


## flochy

> Il faut simplement être disponible 3-4 soirs par semaine. Les équipes comportant beaucoup de joueurs, cela suffira.
> 
> D'ailleurs beaucoup de joueurs s'inscrivent en mercenaire, plus il y en aura moins ils joueront...


Heu, je réalise que "être _simplement_ disponible 3-4 soirs par semaine" (et que ça prend environ 2h), ben ce n'est plus si simple qu'il y a quelques années... :tired: 
Je vais devoir passer mercenaire (oui, je sais Largeman, tu n'aimes pas les mercenaires) et potentiellement ne pas jouer...  ::sad::

----------


## pollux 18

> Heu, je réalise que "être _simplement_ disponible 3-4 soirs par semaine" (et que ça prend environ 2h), ben ce n'est plus si simple qu'il y a quelques années...
> Je vais devoir passer mercenaire (oui, je sais Largeman, tu n'aimes pas les mercenaires) et potentiellement ne pas jouer...


Je viens aussi de m'inscrire au tournoi comme "mercenaire " faute d'avoir suffisament de temps disponible ( boulot, bébé, femme, etc .....

----------


## djcrazyb

J'avais raté la première version cette fois c'est bon, inscription faite. En tout cas bien classe le site bravo à son réalisateur  :;):

----------


## Largeman

> Sinon, plusieurs questions d'ordre technique :
> Est-ce que les joueurs qui ont été bannis du précédent highlander pourront jouer celui-ci ? (Vous voyez tous de qui je veux parler  )
> Est-ce que si on se met dans ton équipe on va encore gagner ?
> Est-ce qu'on sera encore obligés de se trainer des noms complètement débiles ?


Bannis du premier Highlander ? A vrai dire on en est arrivé là avec personne. C'est plutôt dans les highlanders organisés ensuite pendant l'été que cela s'est mal passé 2-3 soirées.  :;): 
Et les noms débiles, je compte sur les capitaines pour mettre de l'ambiance dans le tournoi !




> C'est bon je suis inscrit, plus qu'a espérer que mon équipe ne laissera pas pas tomber (m'enfin les vacances c'est toujours un peu comme ça).


Les équipes seront formées fin Décembre et le tournoi débutera en Janvier, donc il y a peu de chances que des équipes laissent tomber...




> Heu, je réalise que "être _simplement_ disponible 3-4 soirs par semaine" (et que ça prend environ 2h), ben ce n'est plus si simple qu'il y a quelques années...
> Je vais devoir passer mercenaire (oui, je sais Largeman, tu n'aimes pas les mercenaires) et potentiellement ne pas jouer...


Je disais 3-4 soirs sur la semaine entière. Disons que si t'es dispo minimum 2 soirées entre 21h et 23h du lundi au vendredi, mets toi joueur.  ::): 




> Je viens aussi de m'inscrire au tournoi comme "mercenaire " faute d'avoir suffisament de temps disponible ( boulot, bébé, femme, etc .....


Même remarque qu'au dessus. Ce serait vraiment dommage d'avoir beaucoup de mercenaire car vous joueriez très peu.  ::sad::

----------


## primilk

Bon désolé Largeman mais un mercenaire de plus .... ::|: 

En effet entre boulot (cuisinier) femme et enfant je suis seulement dispo le dimanche soir et lundi soir ... Bon après si les dates sont prévues suffisamment à l'avance, je peux surement m'arranger  ::rolleyes:: 

En tout cas, belle initiative, depuis le temps que j'attendais un tournoi du style (j'ai du louper le 1  ::huh:: ) donc je me rendrais dispo si dates bien programmées  :;):  

Merci pour cette organisation et pour le site qui est tout simplement nickel  ::wub::   A bientôt

----------


## Alab

Hop inscrit ! En espérant avoir le temps de jouer quand même. :/

----------


## Mr.Ike

Oh yeah, un nouveau tournoi.  ::lol::  
Présent evidemment.  :Cigare:  
Sinon bravo pour le site, très joli.  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Au fait, clairement, comme primilk, je salue bien bas l'initiative !

Un gros merci !

----------


## Elsik

Je crois que je m'inscrirai comme mercenaire également.
Si on est 50, on pourra ptet faire une team de mercenaires  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Largeman

> Au fait, clairement, comme primilk, je salue bien bas l'initiative !
> 
> Un gros merci !


 :Emo:  T'as vu comme ils sont gentils les canards, hein HiJopr ?




> Je crois que je m'inscrirai comme mercenaire également.
> Si on est 50, on pourra ptet faire une team de mercenaires h34r:


Tsss, vous abusez les gars. C'est con parce que du coup vous n'allez vraiment jamais jouer.  ::|: 
T'as pas 2 soirées de libre par semaine (weekend mis à part car on joue très rarement le samedi/dimanche) ?

----------


## Nortifer

Faut peut etre préciser la différence de statut sur la feuille d'inscription non ?

Parceque je comprend qu'a froid, on ai plutot tendance a s'inscrire en merco

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

il est classe le site. 
bravo les gars!!!!

----------


## Elsik

> T'as pas 2 soirées de libre par semaine (weekend mis à part car on joue très rarement le samedi/dimanche) ?


Selon la durée du tournoi ca peut quand même être contraignant. Mais de ce que j'ai vu du 1er tournoi vous étiez quand même assez souvent en manque de joueurs et obligés de faire appel à des mercenaires.

On peut pas s'inscrire comme réserviste affecté à une team ?  :Emo: 
Histoire de signaler qu'on a bien envie de jouer mais qu'on n'est pas sûr du tout pour les dispos.

Votre site est propre et net en tout cas, c'est chouette.

----------


## Highlander

Un tournoi Highlander, et je n'étais même pas au courant, c'est un scandale !  ::huh:: 





Ah, mais je n'ai pas Team Fortress 2…  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkfire8

> Ah, mais je n'ai pas Team Fortress 2…


Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire !
c'est toi le scandale !

----------


## zuluhed

L'idée me plait beaucoup, je crois que je vais l'exporter à un autre jeux.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sao

Jeu sans le X, raaah !

----------


## Nadrien

Je m'inscris tout de suite :D
Je ne joue pas des masses, mais je m'éclate sur les serveurs CPC (je devrais passer un peu plus sur ce forum tiens), donc me voilà !

----------


## Drayke

Je kiffe le dessin de Couly

----------


## Burr

C'est bon, je suis inscrit. En espérant que le dieu de la crit' sera avec moi.

----------


## Nortifer

Y a pas de crit en highlander. A part en ubercrit.

----------

